# Rate my cutting diet



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

#1 - protein shake with skim milk/water

#2 - 100g oats, 3 eggs 4 egg whites

#3 - 300g chicken breast, 1 egg, green veggies, fish caps

#4 - 250g chicken breast, 100g pasta/brown rice

#5 - PWO protein shake w/water

#6 - 300g chicken breast, 1tbsp flaxseed oil, tomatoes and cucumbers

#7 - 400g cottage cheese 4%, 1 egg, handful of nuts, fish caps

no salt at all, 4 liters of water (total) between meals.


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

btw, its okay to cook chicken breast in the convection oven? I cook them about 8 min each side at 200C*, roasty outside and very juicy inside ))


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeh i oven bake chicken think it tastes better some will argue grilling or foreman is healthier but the difference is neglagable.

Have you worked out the macro breakdown for all your food? Also i wouldnt have milk when cutting as it can be easily avoided and can bloat alot.


----------



## bully (Apr 5, 2011)

looks good mate , get sum cardio in , and if u dont see results ,probably lower ur carb intake man


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

bully said:


> looks good mate , get sum cardio in , and if u dont see results ,probably lower ur carb intake man


Yeah, I will gradually lower carbs to 100g/day within 2 weeks.


----------



## Tatlock (Oct 1, 2009)

When you say 100g of oats and 3 eggs in diets, you don't mean blend the egss and oats together, surely?


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

Tatlock said:


> When you say 100g of oats and 3 eggs in diets, you don't mean blend the egss and oats together, surely?


lol, never been a big fan of raw egg shakes.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You need to read this first:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134256-if-i-read-one-more-hows-my-diet-thread-im-going-explode.html#post2247607


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Way too much protein. What do you weigh?

Is the 300g chicken cooked or uncooked? There is 30g protein in 100g cooked breast!


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Way too much protein. What do you weigh?
> 
> Is the 300g chicken cooked or uncooked? There is 30g protein in 100g cooked breast!


sure its raw-measured 

My weight is 85 kilos, height - 181cm. I also would like to add some muscule mass, thats why I try to keep my protein intake pretty high


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

warbird said:


> sure its raw-measured
> 
> My weight is 85 kilos, height - 181cm. I also would like to add some muscule mass, thats why I try to keep my protein intake pretty high


Excess cals will be sotored as fat. Protein or not.

You said you want to cut, not add mass. Which one do you want to do. cut/mass?

Unless you on AAS you will pretty much lose some muscle whilst cutting, you deffo won't add any.

Protein wise i think you would need around 200g for a cut, mabye even less to keep cals down. Calorie wise for a cut will be around 2300 cals per day for your weight.


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> Excess cals will be sotored as fat. Protein or not.
> 
> You said you want to cut, not add mass. Which one do you want to do. cut/mass?
> 
> ...


im on dat dere celltech


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

warbird said:


> im on dat dere celltech


Overpriced sugar and Creatine? That's not AAS.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

Use A Ro Cho diet, hold onto more muscle.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html

here is the link you need.


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

bayman said:


> Overpriced sugar and Creatine? That's not AAS.


lol, thats not actually what I meant (dont you read bb.com forums?) )))

im on test-e and winny tabs

I would like to keep the same weight and lower my bf, thats why Im trying keep protein intake very high


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

warbird said:


> lol, thats not actually what I meant (dont you read bb.com forums?) )))
> 
> im on test-e and winny tabs
> 
> I would like to keep the same weight and lower my bf, thats why Im trying keep protein intake very high


You will lean out to some extent but you will still loose weight whilst cutting. I'm on test e, winny also. I lean gained for 8 week using test e, tri tren then started cutting with the winny.

My weight gained by 8lb in the 8 week and i leaned out quite alot. since cutting i have lost around 5-6lb but look a stone heavier!


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

Sup guys... been dieting for 4 weeks. I was wondering, should I start carb loadings on weekends? I've asked some big dude in my gym about diet while cutting and he adviced me to do this. What do you think?

Couple pics...


----------



## warbird (Oct 1, 2010)

bump for advice...

should I start doing carb-load days?


----------

